# Garden to Pantry



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Sure gives you a sense of accomplishment, pulling vegetables from your own garden and taking them and making your own pickles, salsa, jelly, relish.

Today put up Bread and Butter pickles, Sweet Pickle relish, Jalapeno Pepper jelly, and salsa, also last weekend put up dill pickles. Also made me a squash pie, put up the green beans and started shelling the purple hulls. Full day for sure.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome!!! I need more room.


----------



## mulletcatcher (May 11, 2009)

:walkingsmJust beautiful! I envy you.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very,very nice. We haven't gotten any peas yet, but they are on the plants and should be ready in another week or so. 

This year we plan to can some....do you can purple hulls, back eyed, or other peas? Any suggestions on canning them?


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

On the purple hulls, we probably won't have enough to put up, but probably would just put them in freezer bags if we did, green beans we just put them in ziploc freezer bags and will probably have them eaten up before to long.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

What is that fern looking plant growing next to you tomatoes? Would you be willing to share your bread and butter pickle recipe on the recipe Forum? 
Thanks-whistech


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

whistech said:


> What is that fern looking plant growing next to you tomatoes? Would you be willing to share your bread and butter pickle recipe on the recipe Forum?
> Thanks-whistech


Thats dill weed, recipe has been posted.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The garden looks great bro... I wish I had room for something like that..

nice haul....


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW!! your garden looks fantastic! and the result in those jars..ummm.
Would you kindly share your recipe for jelly and jalaneno?
I was buying somthin' like that from a vender,but, it was habenero(sp) and jelly.

RL


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice looking garden and beautiful canning.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

RLwhaler said:


> WOW!! your garden looks fantastic! and the result in those jars..ummm.
> Would you kindly share your recipe for jelly and jalaneno?
> I was buying somthin' like that from a vender,but, it was habenero(sp) and jelly.
> 
> RL


3 cups Cranberry juice (not low calorie)
2 cups vinegar
4 to 8 jalepenos halved
10 cups sugar
3 oz pack of pectin (1 pouch)

In a medium stainless-steel, enamel, or non stick saucepan combine cranberry juice, vinegar and jalapenos. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered for 10 minutes. Strain mixture through a sieve, pressing with the back of a spoon to remove all of the liquid; measure 4 cups, discard pulp.

In a 6 quart heavy kettle combine the 4 cups liquid with the sugar. Bring to a ful rolling boil over high heat, stirring constantly. Quickly stir in pectin. Return to a full rolling boil; boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat, skim off any foam with a metal spoon (mine did not have any foam).

Ladle into hot, sterilized pint canning jars. leaving a 1/4 inch headspace. Wipe jar rims, adjust lids. Process in boiling water canner for 5-10 minutes, (water bath)remove jars cool on racks until set (2-3 days).

Pour the jelly over a block of cream cheese and serve with crackers for a simple snack or appetizer.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you Sir! very much appreciated.

Best,
Richard



huntr4life said:


> 3 cups Cranberry juice (not low calorie)
> 2 cups vinegar
> 4 to 8 jalepenos halved
> 10 cups sugar
> ...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Most excellent. You did good!


----------

